# Step in boots?



## Guest

now i dont know if i would suggest this setup, but here is what you where looking for man.

burton si - Google Product Search

if you can't find anything on there, just look on ebay like you said, and if not there, i would suggest selling the bindings (thats what I would have done in the first place) and try to get some new ones, but thats just me.


----------



## Grimdog

Stay away from the SI setup. There a several reasons why step-ins are not made anymore. If you want the convenience of a step-in then go with a FLOW or a K2 Cinch binding. That way you are not limited to Burton boots which may not fit you properly. Cut your losses now. If it was a shop that sold you the SI bindings, then go back and throw them through their front window. They are not doing you any favors.


----------



## Guest

Grimdog said:


> If it was a shop that sold you the SI bindings, then go back and throw them through their front window. They are not doing you any favors.


haha, thats what i was trying to say about them, but didn't want to sound like a dick since he just got them and seemed pretty excited to have his own seup, but you seemed to get it across pretty well.

step-in bindings = crap


----------



## T.J.

only the si boots work with the si bindings. ebay is about the only place you can find em anymore. what size you looking for? i have si boots and bindings sitting in a closet somewhere around here.


----------



## Guest

looking for a 10.5 and what is so wrong with a step in setup?


----------



## Guest

Becuase they give terrible response and absolutely no support. That and good luck trying to get them fixed if something goes wrong. The only thing step ins should be used for are rental board.


----------



## Guest

*Step ins will be back*

I've had the same pair of burton SI bindings since 2001,
I ride 30+ days a season and they have never failed me,
Poor Response? -NO, I can hammer moguls at speeds that confuse 99% of riders on the mountain.
(Oh and I'm talking about Colorado not Ohio.) Ski's were invented thousands of years ago and
all that evolution finally brought them to "step in" bindings and properly fitted boots. Just
like hockey they need to fit right and be laced up tight.

I know allot of people disagree, but I started skiing at age 6, riding at 15, I'm 30 now, and
do everything in SI bindings that I can do in strap ins other than sit on my ass in the snow.

Give it a few years, I bet SI bindings make a come back.


----------



## Zee

WTF... You must really love SI system to revive a thread just to defend them


----------



## killclimbz

Yeah, I'm sure the step in's are super responsive to you, but then again if you are riding step in's you are not riding current generation strap binders. Which are way better and way more responsive than step ins. I'll take your pepsi challenge mogul run any day of the week at the Jane. Pick your run and I'll dust ya. I'll throw in some pillowcase lines and tight ass tree powder runs for good measure. Because overall riding moguls is lame when you got all that powder around the Jane.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

yea really anything still around from 2000 should just be thrown out, snowboard equipment in general has come such a long way since than. even if you think your set up is the shit how can you really say that if youve only been riding one pair of bindings for 9 years?? sorry to tell you but SIs suck.


----------



## ifresh21

Wow this thread is over a year old.

Challenging this guy = fail because even a noob could pwn someone using step ins. They suck so bad its not even funny and the fact that burton made a step in system simply shows how gay they are.


----------



## killclimbz

Meh, not really much of a challenge. I'd be more into it for riding the terrain. But yeah, killclimbz is sailing the failboat on this one...


----------



## ifresh21

killclimbz said:


> Meh, not really much of a challenge. I'd be more into it for riding the terrain. But yeah, killclimbz is sailing the failboat on this one...


failboat haha

thats good


----------



## aNYCdb

Sorry to revive this thread. I picked up a pair of brand new in the box (but 15 years old) Burton SI boots. The strap on the boot is just held on with two screws, so is there any reason I can't just remove the screws and use the boots with a standard pair of bindings.


----------



## Motogp990

You're trying to fit a square peg into a round hole. 

If you try hard enough you can make anything work.

Not even going to compare the Si outer boot with a modern boot but look at the liner your Si's come with and compare them to a modern boot. You might as well wear wooden clogs. 

Imo, other than for nostalgic reasons, if you paid more than $5 for the boots, you paid too much.


----------



## Radialhead

It's the weight that would put me off. I've got a pair of new unused SIs that I bought in 2003 & they're bloody heavy compared to normal modern boots.


----------



## aNYCdb

Motogp990 said:


> You're trying to fit a square peg into a round hole.
> 
> If you try hard enough you can make anything work.
> 
> Not even going to compare the Si outer boot with a modern boot but look at the liner your Si's come with and compare them to a modern boot. You might as well wear wooden clogs.
> 
> Imo, other than for nostalgic reasons, if you paid more than $5 for the boots, you paid too much.


I got them for free, so its no loss if I can't make them work. My plan was just to have them ready to go (with an old board and middle aged bindings) for someone who would otherwise be using rental gear (and probably wouldn't notice the difference). They seem to lock in pretty well to circa 2010 Flow NXTs with the strap removed, but the boots are too big (size 12) for me to really get a feel for it.


----------



## exempted

lave3k said:


> *Step ins will be back*
> 
> I've had the same pair of burton SI bindings since 2001,
> I ride 30+ days a season and they have never failed me,
> Poor Response? -NO, I can hammer moguls at speeds that confuse 99% of riders on the mountain.
> (Oh and I'm talking about Colorado not Ohio.) Ski's were invented thousands of years ago and
> all that evolution finally brought them to "step in" bindings and properly fitted boots. Just
> like hockey they need to fit right and be laced up tight.
> 
> I know allot of people disagree, but I started skiing at age 6, riding at 15, I'm 30 now, and
> do everything in SI bindings that I can do in strap ins other than sit on my ass in the snow.
> 
> Give it a few years, I bet SI bindings make a come back.


It's funny reading this and seeing all the doubters. Burton has since come out with the new step on bindings and boots which are very well received. This dude called it.


----------



## Crusty

exempted said:


> It's funny reading this and seeing all the doubters. Burton has since come out with the new step on bindings and boots which are very well received. This dude called it.


So you forgot your password from 10 years ago, and had to create a new account to pat yourself on the back?

That's a long time to hold something in, man. That ain't healthy. Maybe learn to meditate or some shit. Get a pet. Something.


----------



## exempted

Crusty said:


> So you forgot your password from 10 years ago, and had to create a new account to pat yourself on the back?
> 
> That's a long time to hold something in, man. That ain't healthy. Maybe learn to meditate or some shit. Get a pet. Something.


LOL who hurt you? I was looking up older step ins after seeing the new burton ones and came across this thread. Go take your own advice.


----------



## WigMar

Those old SI setups were so bad, I'm staying away from the new system too. It takes no time to strap in, and I can do it all over the mountain even in deep powder. Unless I had mobility problems, I don't see the point of stepping on/in. Even then, you've got to reach down to those levers. The whole system seems to ask too much of the boot. Boots break down fast enough when they're inside of a binding. Also, If something breaks on a binding or boot, there's standardized spare parts literally all over the mountain to hobble a fix together. Proprietary tech is not as immediately repairable. I'd pass on that ancient SI boot that doesn't fit, and I'd pass if it was a new one that fit too.


----------

